# Crosstraining and fitness to increase rider fitness?



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I train in martial arts 2-3 times a week. It helps with stamina, flexibility, and balance.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I am incredibly non-athletic, but that isn't for lack of trying... at least these days. 

My "sport of choice" when I'm not riding is running. I'm painfully slow, but it definitely helps with leg strength and cardiovascular fitness (i.e. I can do a posting trot way longer!). I don't seem to have time to get to the gym often these days, but when I do go I like to use hand weights to do a variety of strength exercises.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yoga and Pilates are great for riders, as they help you develop balance and core strength


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice input everyone, thanks for the opinions.
I really enjoy stationary biking for long distances, anywhere from around 7-16 miles in 30 mins to an hour. I also like to do some different gym equipment. 

Of course riding is a workout in itself..


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Find a Cross fit gym! It is awesome! Riders need lots of core- abs are a must.. Sit ups, push ups etc. running is great, make sure to cross train on the elliptical to target varied muscles. I am a member of a cross fit and regular gym. My regular gym has a pool, and has all inclusive unlimited classes- zumba, trx, etc. I also keep a workout mat, kettleballs, jump rope, and ball at work, but that's an option for me.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Coffeejunkie - CrossFit gyms are great bang for your buck.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Swimming is really good as well.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

